# [PC-BSD] Is it possible to operate on disks with WWN?



## dswartz (Dec 9, 2013)

I have a ZFS RAID 10 pool created with three 2-disk mirrors, under ZFS on Linux. I'd like to switch to PC-BSD for the boot environments (among other reasons.) I can't seem to find anything anywhere that explains if I can use the WWN names for the disks. Each disk does in fact have one, since they are SAS disks connected to an LSI HBA.  The only way I've found so far is running the camcontrol command to get info on a failed/problematic disk and grep for the WWN.  I'm fine with doing this, I just want to make sure there is not a better way.  Thanks!


----------

